# Question about Education on EOI and 189 Visa



## Dotren (May 30, 2016)

Greetings all,

I had a few quick questions I was hoping someone could help me with concerning the Education section of the EOI. The wording on the EOI itself, as well as numerous websites I've been reading for research, has left me a bit confused.

1) I have a Bachelor of Science in Computer Science. ACS noted that it is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. I've read that you should put the "Other or assessed" option on the EOI, however, the EOI also states you can specify an AQF degree if the assessment body determines it's compatible. So which is it? And, if I can select one of the Bachelor AQF degrees, which would be the correct one (several options including Science, Technology, or Other).

2) A few websites mentioned I should include everything including and after secondary schooling (what we call High School in the USA from what I can determine). Should I actually be including my High School diploma on there? If so, I'm assuming this would be an "Other or assessed" option since the Diploma option in the box is supposed to be an AQF diploma (note: I did not submit my High School diploma to ACS)?

My last question concerns the 189 visa. My understanding is that:

It needs to be activated within a year of it being granted
If you stay in the country indefinitely it is good for forever. If you leave for any reason, including vacation, after the first 5 years you have to apply for a Resident Return Visa to come back in to the country which is good for another 5 years of freely coming and going.
The Resident Return Visa requires you have lived at least 2 years in Australia in the last 5 or that you have "significant ties", which can be employment, in Australia

Am I understanding all of that correctly? I have everything ready to submit my EOI but I'm not sure on the timing of when I'd actually want to move so I don't want to burn a lot of money on a visa if I'm not going to be able to utilize it properly, or be able to leave the country and return after the 5 year period to visit family overseas.

Any help on these questions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Regarding the first entry, it will be mostly 1 year based on your PCC/Medical (whichever is earlier)
Your understanding about 5 yr travel rights and RRV are absolutely correct

5yr validity will be based on grant date

Once you submit EOI, you will be in the queue and get invited based on your points and occupation ceiling (some job codes are allocated on prorated basis due high volume of application). Upon invite, you have 60 days to file visa application

visit https://myimmitracker.com/ to get idea about visa processing time


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

You don't have to enter high school details. The question is analogous to the question you will have for your visa application form and if you click on the tooltip (? button) the title says 'tertiary education' which directly contradicts with the question (i.e. secondary school or above) and asks you to write down tertiary education only. Therefore, you can just mention your college.


----------



## Dotren (May 30, 2016)

Thanks both for the information!

I guess the only question I have left is which is the appropriate option to select for my tertiary education based on my ACS response.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi..while filing EOI how to fill education info?
My doubt is -

I have a bachelor's degree in ICT which has been assessed relevant to AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing by ACS. After my Btech, I worked for 2 years and then did my MBA full time. Now while filing the EOI should I provide both my Btech and MBA in my education section or just the Btech degree? (In ACS, I had entered my Btech and master's info, and ACS considered B tech to be relevant to major in computing)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi..while filing EOI how to fill education info?
> My doubt is -
> 
> I have a bachelor's degree in ICT which has been assessed relevant to AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing by ACS. After my Btech, I worked for 2 years and then did my MBA full time. Now while filing the EOI should I provide both my Btech and MBA in my education section or just the Btech degree? (In ACS, I had entered my Btech and master's info, and ACS considered B tech to be relevant to major in computing)


You can enter both i think, or just relevant Bachelor, and then add MBA in the form 80 and app form... whatever suits you best. You are claiming points for bachelor.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> You can enter both i think, or just relevant Bachelor, and then add MBA in the form 80 and app form... whatever suits you best. You are claiming points for bachelor.


Hi Andrey,

If we only mention the assessed qualification in the EOI and the Visa Application and the CV, but disclose the full qualification in the form 80 and 1221. IS this fine?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> If we only mention the assessed qualification in the EOI and the Visa Application and the CV, but disclose the full qualification in the form 80 and 1221. IS this fine?


Hi Andrey,

Can you provide your valuable input with regards to my query?
If we only mention the assessed qualification in the EOI and the Visa Application and the CV, but disclose the full qualification in the form 80 and 1221. IS this fine?

Thank You


----------

